# Estimated price for a simple 6 hole box



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

im looking to build a 6 hole simple design topper box. 

When I say simple I mean 3 holes on each side and a 8-12" breezeway going all the way through

from those who have bought nice boxes from some of the top manufacturers - deerskin, ainley, mountain top etc. what would yall guesstimate a price on that?


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2009)

and I know there are a few for sale that is why i'm mostly trying to figure out what one would cost new. Couple of the manufacturers ive called said we will have to get an estimate worked up and i'm just looking for a guesstimate from yall that have purchased boxes within the last year.

Even if its not a 6 hole what did you pay for it?


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

i recently bought a new six hole topper (long bed), so i'd say 1800 to 2000 per hole.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

$12,000 for a six hole topper is way too expensive. You can buy a six hole trailer for $6,600.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

A new one from the manufacturers you nentioned will probably run you between $9,000 and $12,000 new. You should be able to find a nice used one for between $5,500 and $7,500.


----------

